#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Μέτρα Δόμησης

## vigiarogia

Σε παραθαλάσσιο οικισμό , έχω οικόπεδο 600μ2.
Τώρα υπάρχει προτεινόμενο πολεοδομικό σχέδιο(ενώ έχει ο οικισμός χτισθεί ήδη άναρχα).
Βάσει αυτού παίρνει 200μ2 ο δρόμος.
Μένει περίπου 410μ2.
Η ερώτηση είναι αν ο συντελεστής δόμησης και κάλυψης είναι 0,6 πόσα μέτρα είναι προς δόμηση.
410 Χ 0,6 Ή 600 Χ0,6  ;
 Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vigiarogia

τελικά είναι 240μ2 για μέχρι 700μ2 οικόπεδο σε οικισμό ως 2000κατ.
Αλλιώς είναι 410 χ 0,6 .

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------

